# Who uses Biopellet reactors?



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wondering who uses biopellet reactors? If you do, what brand is your reactor, what else do you run it with and have you had success with it?

I am setting up a new build and wanted to see if I should go this root or go with the nitra-guard bio cubes.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive Used Pellets for years now, With Great results.....

BUT I picked up a Vertex Libra, So i dose vinagar now.


I do have a custom made recirculating UF-20 if your interested.


----------



## MadJellyCorals (Dec 9, 2012)

TlF modded. 

PEWPEW!


----------

